# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Pijn aan rechter teelbal, vaak weinig sperma

## s.v.c.89

Ik heb ff last van mijn rechter teelbal en vaak een snelle klaarkomst en weinig sperma, wat zou dit kunnen zijn??  :Confused:

----------


## katje45

> Ik heb ff last van mijn rechter teelbal en vaak een snelle klaarkomst en weinig sperma, wat zou dit kunnen zijn??


Ik zou niet weten wat het zou kunnen zijn, maar denk dat je er zeker goed aan doet om even langs de huisarts te gaan.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Ben je er al uit wat deze pijn veroorzaakt heeft?
Ben benieuwd naar je verhaal, misschien hebben wel meerdere mannen hier last van.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

